# How do i learn MySQL step-by-step?



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

I want to know how to learn MySQL in a simple way. Please help and tell me if you know any web sites that can help.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Righhhhht. There is no simple way. I also suggest you change your signature before you get booted for spamming.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

My suggestion for server scripting is http://www.w3schools.com/


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

There may not be a very simple way, but there surely must be a way. Even I want to learn MySQL and use it with Java. I hope I can use it under Windows as well as Linux

No point in starting a new thread, so just joined in.


----------



## s43 (Jul 11, 2004)

Big-K said:


> My suggestion for server scripting is http://www.w3schools.com/


Thanks for that


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Do some reading on relational databases, the fact it's mySQL or MSSQL won't matter once you understand the basics of relational databases and how data is stored in tables, and how it is queried through SQL.


----------



## PhilMcRevis (Nov 14, 2004)

Depending on how serious you are about learning u can check out your local library. Depending on where u live there are a ton of books out on the subject. U've gotta be patient tho to force urself through but u'll come out with a lil more then just a simple web tutorial; or, atleast i did anyway.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I will probably get flamed for this but:

MySQL for dummies may be a good place to start. They give the basics in plain english, enough to get you started installing mysql, creating databases and tables and doing simple queries. Then either get a more comprehensive book, or just expand on your basic knowledge and google the extras you need.

MySQL is really not that difficult, once you understand the basics it's easy as pie.


----------



## PhilMcRevis (Nov 14, 2004)

He's right the "For Dummies" are a good place to start. My only complaint about them however, is that they tend to over explain the obvious. This may lead you to get bored with the subject and drop it. I'm not sure if there is a mySQL version out but the * in 30 days books are pretty good if you skip the first week or so


----------

